# home made Curly maple Gun stock



## Marker

Here is another one of my hobby's.   I like to make an occasional gun stock.
   I have a Gun stock duplicator, and every now and again I will duplicate one.
  This one is for a Remington model 700 la.


----------



## thewishman

That is beautiful. Love the wood!


----------



## McBryde

Does the duplicator only do long stocks, or can you do butt and forearms seperate with it?

E


----------



## Kenessl

WOW, nice looking! I wish I knew about this before I had a new stock made for my Winchester Model 88.

Ken


----------

